# Beat Social Phobia with Andrew Johnson



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi

How r u?\

there is this software or app in itunes called *Beat Social Phobia with Andrew Johnson

has anyone tried it

how to use it

Thanks
*


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/beat-social-phobia-iphone-app-78759/

its only cheap I'd try it.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

so anyone else 

does anyone no how to use it?

like can I sleep and listen to it rather than listening to it in a conscious.

Thanks


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i have downloaded it to my i touch, never made any
difference for me but might work for some who knows.
You can listen to it conciously or in your sleep but i got same result


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for ur reply


----------

